# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Celebs you have met

## Dreamer 316

This has about to have been posted before but most topics have.

Anyway what celebs, or people from tv or the internet have you met or would like to meet for whatever reason?

I have only met a few but i am going to meet some more soon.

----------


## Catbus

I've accidentally met Laura Prepon from That 70's Show, I didn't summon her or anything, she was just sort of there when I was going through this mall.

As for who I want to meet I'm not sure yet.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> I've accidentally met Laura Prepon from That 70's Show, I didn't summon her or anything, she was just sort of there when I was going through this mall.
> 
> As for who I want to meet I'm not sure yet.



I recon you would like to meet hannah montana  :tongue2:

----------


## Jeff777

This is er...in the wrong forum.  Unless you mean what celebs we've met in lucid dreams.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> This is er...in the wrong forum.  Unless you mean what celebs we've met in lucid dreams.



Oh yeh thats what i meant.

----------


## echoe of you

Funny I find this thread today. Last night I was with Seth Rogen and we were recreating Pineapple Express.
I've probably come in contact with a lot that I don't remember. The ones that stand out are musicians, and we're always smoking marijuana.
I once smoked more pot then I thought could ever be possible with the Beatles in a dream. In the dream I kept freaking out and yelling at everyone "man, look! It's the beatles!!!" Everyone in the dream would just look at me like "yeah, duh" It was like I was really back in time with them, really awesome dream. Now I can say I've toked with George, Ringo, Paul, and John  ::D: .
I had a dream where I was smoking with Les Claypool and Brain of Primus, my favorite band.
I played drums with Tim Alexander from Primus and Dave Witte of Discordance Axis.
Back in the day when I was real into Jackass and CKY I'd dream that I was with Bam Margera and Brian DiCamillo and others. It's always fun to hang with all these guys haha.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> Funny I find this thread today. Last night I was with Seth Rogen and we were recreating Pineapple Express.
> I've probably come in contact with a lot that I don't remember. The ones that stand out are musicians, and we're always smoking marijuana.
> I once smoked more pot then I thought could ever be possible with the Beatles in a dream. In the dream I kept freaking out and yelling at everyone "man, look! It's the beatles!!!" Everyone in the dream would just look at me like "yeah, duh" It was like I was really back in time with them, really awesome dream. Now I can say I've toked with George, Ringo, Paul, and John .
> I had a dream where I was smoking with Les Claypool and Brain of Primus, my favorite band.
> I played drums with Tim Alexander from Primus and Dave Witte of Discordance Axis.
> Back in the day when I was real into Jackass and CKY I'd dream that I was with Bam Margera and Brian DiCamillo and others. It's always fun to hang with all these guys haha.



Were these in lucid dreams?

----------


## EchoSun13

I met the guy who plays Hary Potter, Ha.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I met

*YO MAMA!*

----------


## EchoSun13

Sorry she is not celeb..Just a mommy.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I wanna meet Mitch Hedberg.  Haven't been able to do it yet though.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

:O Good idea, Mr. Pig!

----------


## Mr. Pig

Thanks!  I'm gonna try to get him to say something funny.  It'll probably be stupid, but funny in my dream though like usual...

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

lol. I want to meet Megan Fox.  Or Goku.

----------


## Dreamer 316

Ashton Kutcher would be awesome.

----------


## apachama

I've met Bush and Obama. I think thats it.

----------


## ninja9578

I met Sarah Jessica Parker last night for some reason.

----------


## 5triker

I've met far too many celebrities in dreams to name them all  ::D: .  But the ones i can remember of the top of my head are;  Emma Watson (Hermione of, of Harry Potter)  ::D: , Kiefer Sutherland (of, of 24), Hugh Lawrie (Dr House of, of House M.D.), Hayden Panettiere (Clair of, of heroes) and Peter Patrelie (of, of Heroes), + many more ^^.  

Quite a claim to fame i reckon  ::D: !

----------


## Stupidity

Lennie James the black guy that plays agent Hawkins in Jericho, that nuclear what if show.
He saved me from a ghost then partied with me too the ghostbusters song. :boogie: 
At the end he told me my dance is small..... :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

I met Sarah Palin last night and ripped on her for her backwards political beliefs  :tongue2:

----------


## Brainchild

I met Q-tip from Tribe Called Quest and Ludacris during PVAMU Homecoming 2004. Q-Tip was cool but Ludacris was very upset about the bad sound techs that had jacked-up his show (I liked it, though). Who would have guessed that Luda is such a perfectionist? What's funny is that we're both 5'6. LOL.

----------


## Brainchild

> I met Sarah Palin last night and ripped on her for her backwards political beliefs



Oh man! I totally envy you!!

----------


## tryured

I met Paul Robbinson (characters name) from an Aussie show called Neighbours. In my dream he was in character. Took most of the money I won on a pokie machine  :Sad:

----------


## Dreamer 316

> I met Paul Robbinson (characters name) from an Aussie show called Neighbours. In my dream he was in character. Took most of the money I won on a pokie machine



Sounds like something he would do.  ::D:

----------


## Patrick

I met Hugh Laurie once. He asked if I wanted an autograph and I said no, I didn't want to bother him. He was a really nice guy.

----------


## DeathCell

Lil Wayne.

----------


## 5triker

> I met Hugh Laurie once. He asked if I wanted an autograph and I said no, I didn't want to bother him. He was a really nice guy.



I'd love to meet him, brilliant actor  ::D: !!!

----------


## ninja9578

> Oh man! I totally envy you!!



She was completely oblivious to the fact that people hate her, it was hilarious.

----------


## shotbirds

I've met Obama but it was a nLD

----------


## Patrick

> I'd love to meet him, brilliant actor !!!



Yeah... awesome guy. He was in the newspapers today, since he's now in the top 5 of highest paid actors in the world, per TV episode.

----------


## 5triker

> Yeah... awesome guy. He was in the newspapers today, since he's now in the top 5 of highest paid actors in the world, per TV episode.



Wow!!
But he's one of the few actors that deserves that amount of the money!!  ::D: 

Here's something that'll interest you ^^; (you might have already seen it though)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Iwqj9i4QDc

----------


## Patrick

> Wow!!
> But he's one of the few actors that deserves that amount of the money!! 
> 
> Here's something that'll interest you ^^; (you might have already seen it though)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Iwqj9i4QDc



Cool. Hadn't seen that before. He's such a natural.

Anyway. Thread jack over.

----------


## topten35

Oh wow i love this thread, ever since my encounter with a few celebrities in the 90's i've had tons of lucid dreams about celebreties and here are the ones that i remember.  The main characters from the cosby show, the main characters from the fresh prince, elly may clampett from the beverly hillbillies, john goodman, rosanne bar, lecy gorranson the girl who played the first becky on rosanne, sarah gilbert, the mowry twins, dylan and cole sprouse, i was playing baseball with some of the cleveland indians, booker t i was arguing with him and i think that's about it and all of these were lucid dreams.  My favorite dreams were about lecy gorranson if that's how you spell her name because they were all romantic and i think she's really pretty.  Oh yeah i forgot i've had dreams about jodie sweetin to that girl who played stephanie tanner on full house.  The most dreams i've had that were two or more dreams about them were tatyana ali, keshia knight pulliam, lecy gorranson, sarah gilbert, rosanne bar, the sprouse boys (I always have fun with them in my dreams) and oh yeah kyla pratt.  The only celebrity female i've ever kissed was tatyana ali but i didn't feel anything, this week i really want to have a lucid dream about lecy and jodie sweetin and kiss them and put my arms around them.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> Oh wow i love this thread, ever since my encounter with a few celebrities in the 90's i've had tons of lucid dreams about celebreties and here are the ones that i remember.  The main characters from the cosby show, the main characters from the fresh prince, elly may clampett from the beverly hillbillies, john goodman, rosanne bar, lecy gorranson the girl who played the first becky on rosanne, sarah gilbert, the mowry twins, dylan and cole sprouse, i was playing baseball with some of the cleveland indians, booker t i was arguing with him and i think that's about it and all of these were lucid dreams.  My favorite dreams were about lecy gorranson if that's how you spell her name because they were all romantic and i think she's really pretty.  Oh yeah i forgot i've had dreams about jodie sweetin to that girl who played stephanie tanner on full house.  The most dreams i've had that were two or more dreams about them were tatyana ali, keshia knight pulliam, lecy gorranson, sarah gilbert, rosanne bar, the sprouse boys (I always have fun with them in my dreams) and oh yeah kyla pratt.  The only celebrity female i've ever kissed was tatyana ali but i didn't feel anything, this week i really want to have a lucid dream about lecy and jodie sweetin and kiss them and put my arms around them.



Wow.  :Eek: 

Thats a big list. Tatyana Ali. (lucky you)  ::D:

----------


## iank

LOL at Paul Robinson stealing all your money!

----------


## imj

Arnold Schwarzenegger at IKEA.

IMJ

----------


## iank

Haven't had any yet (not lucid ones anyway). Hoping to, mind.  :wink2:

----------


## supreme

Last week Nicole Kidman was in my lucid dream. I didn't summon her and
I still don't know why she was in it, but she was nevertheless.

----------

